# Entry level saltwater set up



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am looking to get a fly rod setup capable for use on inshore fish such as trout, reds and spanish from a kayak.

What weight is everyone using for this?

I found a nice G. Loomis Venture 7 weight reel for $75 brand new and am thinking this could be a great starting reel. The reel has drag and appears to hold 150 yards of 30lb line

http://www.sportchalet.com/product/301454_54997.do

Also found some cheap Okuma's.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

James


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

feef706 said:


> I am looking to get a fly rod setup capable for use on inshore fish such as trout, reds and spanish from a kayak.
> 
> What weight is everyone using for this?
> 
> ...


Reels sized from 2500-4000 will be fine... If I had to go with just 1 setup I would go lighter (2500). Also, 30lb test is pretty heavy for inshore. 

I like to have 2 combos with me in the yak. lightweight is a 2500 shimano sahara on medium weight rod (fast action) with 10lb braid, other is a 4000 shimano stadic on medium heavy rod (fast action) with 20lb braid. 

You will be surprised how big a fish you can catch on a 2500 series reel if you fight them correctly.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

FishGolfDrink said:


> Reels sized from 2500-4000 will be fine... If I had to go with just 1 setup I would go lighter (2500). Also, 30lb test is pretty heavy for inshore.
> 
> I like to have 2 combos with me in the yak. lightweight is a 2500 shimano sahara on medium weight rod (fast action) with 10lb braid, other is a 4000 shimano stadic on medium heavy rod (fast action) with 20lb braid.
> 
> You will be surprised how big a fish you can catch on a 2500 series reel if you fight them correctly.


 
Im thinking he is refering to fly gear.

A 6-8 wt will be fine. 20lb test is almost over kill for the species that you will catch around here. While starting out, the biggest species you will prob catch is a redfish. I would start off on the lights around docks for specks. Good times to be had for sure. Just get a reel to match. Pflueger makes some good entry level reels. The Trion is nice. My buddy has a couple Okumas that he really likes too. You want to go and hold the rods really. Go to BPS and pick up the rods and feel them out. See what feels right.


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

I recommend a fast action rod due to wind. Also, dont skimp on the reel. If you buy a cheep reel and get a hard pulling fish, the combination of salt and heat will burn your drag up.

With a fast action rod, I would go with a weight forward or a magnum taper line, I prefer the magnum taper. I know people will disagree with me on this next recommendation, but I recommend using gel spun backing. Get 50lb gel spun, this allows you to spool 300-500 yards of backing on an 8 wt reel.

A good starting setup is a TFO TiCr 8 wt; loomis, sage, or orvis (i like the battenkill) are good reel choices; intermediate WF line or a magnum taper line to match the rod, I really like rio and sharkskin, though SA Sharkskin will tear you up if you dont wear a glove while stripping.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A 7-8Wt will be best all-around. I usually carry 2 or 3 fly setups with me inshore in my yak, especially at night. I use a 4 Wt when its mostly trout around the lights. You can catch almost any sized speck with a 4-6WT. The problem occurs when you find a light loaded with big reds. Thats where something in the 7-9WT range comes in handy. If you're on an open flat, you can catch a red on very light fly gear, but around a dock you have to have something to muscle him away from the pilings. A fast action 7-8WT rod will be light enough for trout and heavy enough for reds in any situation whether its open water or around structure.

I have fished the venture before and it is a great little reel for the money with a very smooth drag but you will have to make sure it is rinsed very thoroughly after use because it is essentially a fresh water reel and isn't sealed as well from salt water intrusion. As long as you don't dump it in the water each time, I don't think you will have any issues. If it were me though, I would find a large arbor reel instead of a standard arbored reel like the venture. Even with a loot of line out on a large arbor, you still have a fast retrieve.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

AlaskanDan said:


> I know people will disagree with me on this next recommendation, but I recommend using gel spun backing. Get 50lb gel spun, this allows you to spool 300-500 yards of backing on an 8 wt reel.


I have spectra backing on a few of my inshore setups and all of my offshore ones. Its nice when you throw to small spanish with a 5wt and a big king grabs it instead. Theres no disadvantage in having it so why not. It also won't rot like dacron over time.


----------

